# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Some photos of the Apollo 11 Spacecraft you might not have seen.

## Sagan

Apollo 11 S-IC first stage in the Vehicle Assembly Building transfer aisle. 

 
A crane lifts the Saturn first stage. 

 
Workers prepare the S-IVB for mating of the Instrument Unit  (pictured left), which houses guidance, control and other Saturn V  systems. The ring is the same diameter as the stage the workers are  standing on, but it is closer to the camera, thus distorting the  perspective. 

 
The S-II second stage is moved into position for mating with the S-IC first stage 

 
This photo shows the S-IVB third stage being hoisted into position for mating with the second stage. 

 
The S-IVB third stage is moved into position for mating 

 
Apollo 11 CSM (Command Service Module) being moved from its work stand for mating 

 
The Apollo 11 Command/Service Module (CSM-107) being readied for transfer to the Vehicle Assembly Building. 

 
This photo shows the Apollo 11 Command-and-Service Module being mated to the spacecraft adapter. 

 
Apollo 11 Saturn V rollout from the Vehicle Assembly Building. 20 May 1969. 

 
Aerial view of the Apollo 11 Saturn V rollout from the Vehicle Assembly Building. 20 May 1969 

 
This photo is a ground-level view of the Apollo 11 Saturn V during transport. The vehicle is 363 feet (111 meters) tall. 

 
Apollo 11 Saturn V on the Crawler as it begins to go up the ramp to  Pad 39-A. This photo clearly shows the hydraulic jacking capabilities of  the Crawler, keeping the vehicle perfectly straight up as it climbs the  grade. Note the diesel smoke as the crawler moves it's multi-million  pound load up the hill. 

 
This photo is an aerial view of the Apollo 11 Saturn V moving to the firing position on the pad at the Kennedy Space Center. 

Many MANY more photos of this series and the Apollo 11 mission as  well as technical data, video, audio and transcripts can be found here 

Similar image libraries and data for all the Apollo missions can be found here

----------


## Ironman

There was a celebration about the 45th anniversary of the moon landing this week.

Did you hear about it?  Probably not - the President banned all media from attending!

----------


## Chantellabella

The old rocket boosters were built right outside of New Orleans at the Nasa Michoud plant. I remember going on a field trip there as a kid and seeing some sections of the big holes where they built them. 

I guess that was before homeland security huh? Probably no field trips now.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Awesome!

----------

